

Top 10 Greasemonkey scripts to improve your productivity - Sam_Odio
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/productivity/top-10-greasemonkey-scripts-to-improve-your-productivity.html

======
unalone
8 things that enhance Google. 1 adblocker. 1 thing that's actually useful for
productivity.

1) So instead of a left-click you're using a right-click. Not much more
productive. Isn't Google Labs' right-click gestures a lot more productive, and
built-in?

2) I hate ads as much as everybody (actually, I don't care about ads
whatsoever), but blocking ads is not making you more productive. It's letting
you brag to your coworkers about how sophisticated you are for using Firefox.

3) It's a lot more productive to use desktop software, because then you get
little sounds to alert you when you have new messages, mail and feeds alike.
Plus, it runs faster than AJAX applications would.

4) Not bad, not bad.

5) Again, something that desktop software can do already. And I was fairly
certain that Gmail has this built in already.

6) So you're saving one click while searching for images. Unless your job is
"online image plagiarist," you're not saving that much.

7) You can also bookmark your searches, since Gmail supports saving searches
as URLs.

8) This helps essentially nobody. Who uses two separate Gmail accounts for
anything legitimate? The argument the article makes is for a couple, which
implies you're using a computer for personal issues rather than matters of
productivity.

9) This is beating a dead horse, but this saves one click when you add feeds,
which means that in your life you're saving perhaps 70 clicks, and that if
you're an above average feed reader. And, you know, desktop software does it
already.

10) That's nice, but again: it's such a small improvement, it's hardly worth
mentioning.

Not to mention: "Top 10" is a BS phrase to use. Can't you just say 10? That
way you can be a bit less smarmy and desperate-sounding?

As a former Lifehack.org writer, I have to say: I'm terribly disappointed with
how standards have fallen. Just reading this article wasted more productivity
than a person would save with this application.

